# My Monocentropus balfouri



## Joshua_J (Jan 15, 2008)

It's a juven female, hope you guys like it


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Cant see it
Nice species, how big is it atm?


----------



## Joshua_J (Jan 15, 2008)

C_Strike said:


> Cant see it
> Nice species, how big is it atm?


The pic should be OK now.

It is 10cm+ LS


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

got many other spids?

Think my monos a male to be honest..couldnt really care though..as long as he does his job properly, lol

pretty spids, but i think i personally prefer them as sling/juvi, lol with gray instead of the blue strange


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Heres my guy... let me know if you dont want this pic posted it is about yours after all


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

How much did you both pay for your Balfouri's, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Jamie said:


> How much did you both pay for your Balfouri's, if you dont mind me asking?


£145 @ 5cm from SS.co.uk


----------



## David B (Apr 28, 2008)

These are stunning spides, only wish I could afford one lol
I'll just have to wait till you guys breed them and they get more common in the hobby(and cheaper lol)
Thanks for the pics guys:2thumb:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I thought as much Cam. My mate paid 125 I think for a sling!! I would love one but cannot justify spending that much money on a spider!


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

yeh, lol pretty but not THAT pretty 
i first saw them years ago on baboons website, but since owing one, theyv lost their allure to me really.
Its just another spider essentially. 
Couldnt sell him, grown fond of him..hes got great character.
Always webbing, always eating, and always stroppy


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

They pretty but too small for my liking! If they got to 8" i'd have one lol!!

Lovely piccies though.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Becky said:


> They pretty but too small for my liking! If they got to 8" i'd have one lol!!
> 
> 
> Lovely piccies though.



But you collect Avics:Na_Na_Na_Na: whats that 4-6inch avg?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah but i like my terrestrials BIG


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

size isn't everything Ms Norris................


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Speak from experience Mr. Douglas?

I shall hoping to be seeing you at bts young man! Not seen you since Newark!


----------

